# Problems with Lightroom 5.6 running on Yosemite on a Mac Pro



## Dick Barrett (Oct 28, 2014)

I have had a problem with a new upgrade to Yosemite on a Mac Pro.  I had only 8 gigs of Ram.  LR 5.6 ran very slowly and eventually crashed leaving my catalog in an unhappy state.  The photos no longer sort correctly when I select All Photographs and Sorted by View/Sort/CaptureTime/Assending.  

This morning I noticed at the bottom left of the Grid Screen that it says "All Photographs 31188 of 31325 photos .....  This is as if there are 137 images are not accounted for.

Yesterday in an effort to fix the slowness I upgraded my ram up to 32GB from 8GB.  That has helped the slowness and I suspect prevent further crashes.

My guess on what has happened so far is that the system crash did not cause an actual "Corrupted Catalog" but it did leave in a state that there are some unaccounted images.  

My Question:  Is there a way of rebuilding the catalog if I have not received "Catalog is corrupted" message?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 28, 2014)

You likely have collapsed stacks.  Use the menu option {Photo}{Stacking} to {Expand all Stacks} This should make the count on the Filmstrip panel agree with the total count in the "All Photographs" special collection.


----------



## Dick Barrett (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you Cletus,

You are right that collapsed stacks was the problem with the numbers not matching.  I had not realized that.  Thank you.

But I still have the original issue of the images not sorting correctly.

Dick Barrett


----------



## davedoeppel (Oct 28, 2014)

I know that if you are in the Folder Panel on a folder that has sub folders you cannot drag them around for a Custom Order. But other than that I wasn't able to duplicate your issue no matter where I was.
My suggestion would be to do an Export to a new Catalog from your top level folder. You don't have to Export the Negative files as they would just create duplicates. Then see if this new catalog performs correctly.


----------



## Dick Barrett (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Dave,

I tried this a couple of days ago, but I had my Boot drive crash and I just got a replacement and restored my system. I am going to try it again.

Dick Barrett


----------



## Dick Barrett (Oct 30, 2014)

*Photos are not sorted by date after exporting the Catalog*

After updating my system I went went to the top directory level of my LR Folder and created a new Catalog. But I still have the same issue -- It is not sorting correctly by Capture Date.I have added a screenshot with the Capture Dates on the top of the thumbnails.  The highlighted images are actually the first shots I have taken in 2001.  Notice the shots before have dates after 2001.


----------



## davedoeppel (Oct 30, 2014)

I'd like to see a shot of the toolbar that shows the sorting and also a shot of the Metadata on one of the 2001 images.


----------



## Dick Barrett (Oct 30, 2014)

Dave Thank you for hanging with me.

Here is the Sorting Image
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here is the Metadata image.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again,

Dick Barrett


----------



## davedoeppel (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm at a loss. I see nothing that would cause it. I would suggest taking a look at this document http://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/recover-catalog-images-resetting-lightrooms.html#id_90046 It talks about resetting the Lightroom Preferences file. The document indicates to trash the .plist file but I would just make a copy of it and then trash it. That way if it doesn't work you can just put it back in place.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 31, 2014)

One thing to note is that the Lightroom preferences are now cached, and will be restored from the cache if the plist file is not present. This is an Apple change, starting with Mavericks, over which Adobe apparently has no control. What it means is that after renaming/moving/deleting the plist file and before restarting Lightroom, you need to do a system restart in order to flush the cache, removing the old preferences in the process.

I'm in the process of updating my own instructions on resetting the preferences file to include this recently-gleaned information, hopefully in the next day or so the updated version will be in our Tips, Tricks & Starter Kit forum.


----------



## Dick Barrett (Oct 31, 2014)

Dave:  

Thanks for your input.  I did read the Adobe document.  

Dick


----------



## Dick Barrett (Oct 31, 2014)

*Recreating .plist did not solve sorting issue.*

Thanks Jim,

I did do the restart after copying a copy of the .plist file to my desktop. 

I opened my original catalog file and STILL HAVE the incorrectly sorted images.  I am beginning to believe that needs to be referred to Adobe.  It is not a bug, since this happened because of a disk failure.

Any thoughts ?  

Do you think I should replace the .plist file ?

Dick Barrett


----------



## davedoeppel (Oct 31, 2014)

Dick, after you made the copy, did you delete the original and the restart the Mac?


----------



## Dick Barrett (Nov 1, 2014)

davedoeppel said:


> Dick, after you made the copy, did you delete the original and the restart the Mac?



Just to be sure, I did the process again.

I copied an older version of the .plist file (from Time Machine) now on my desktop. 
Then I opened the finder to the folder Boot drive/Users/RichardBarrett/Library/Preferences.  
I deleted the existing com.adobe.Lightroom5.plist
I dragged the old and correct .plist file from my desktop to the Preferences folder.
I restarted my Mac.


When I restarted Lightroom and see that files are still in the incorrect order.

I hope that I followed instructions correctly.

Dick Barrett


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 1, 2014)

No, not really. The whole point about resetting the preferences file is to allow Lightroom to create a brand new file which it will do automatically if there isn't an existing file. So copying in a backup version may just be a waste of time....if the original prefs file is corrupt, it's likely that the backup version will be as well.

The process should be:

1. Close Lightroom.
2. Rename, or move away, or delete the current plist file.
3. Restart the system.
4. Start Lightroom (which will create a new plist file). Check to see if the problem has been fixed.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 1, 2014)

you can reset the plists without a reboot from the command line in Terminal

defaults delete com.somecompany.someapp


and if you don't like using the Terminal you can get a GUI app to do it   http://www.tempel.org/PrefsEditor


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 1, 2014)

Not sure that's a 100% reliable process though, Nik. I tested it and couldn't get it to work, but as a relative OSX newbie it could be my error of course. I didn't mention it because of that, so a system restart was the safe option.


----------



## tspear (Nov 1, 2014)

There are a few ways to reload the global plist preference caches.
-- Reboot
-- Log in/out if only need to reload user cache
-- Kill all instances of cfprefsd
-- execute 'defaults read plishtfilename.plist'

Tim


----------



## Dick Barrett (Nov 2, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> No, not really. The whole point about resetting the preferences file is to allow Lightroom to create a brand new file which it will do automatically if there isn't an existing file. So copying in a backup version may just be a waste of time....if the original prefs file is corrupt, it's likely that the backup version will be as well.
> 
> The process should be:
> 
> ...



Thank you all for your help!  I did the above process and rechecked the results and they are still not in the correct order.  I also looked at an external backup drive with my library and catalog on it.  The backup is also not ordered correctly.  

What else can I do!?!

Dick Barrett


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2014)

OK, let's go back to your post #6 above. Most of the images that appear before your 2001 images would appear to be scans, is that right? Scans may not have a "capture date" recorded when you create the scanned image, so typically they would sort ahead of the first image which DOES have a valid capture date when you use the "Capture Date" sorting order. You can subsequently add a capture date to such files in Lightroom if you wish (and if you know the actual or an approximate original capture date), but for now I suspect you are simply getting the "Metadata Date" which is added on import (I believe). This could also be the case if the images are digital images which have had the metadata stripped.

Look in the Metadata panel for those "out of order" images to check for a valid capture date (will be shown either as "Date Time Original" or "Date Time Digitized"), if neither of those are present then that's probably the explanation.


----------



## Dick Barrett (Nov 2, 2014)

*Where is the problem?*

Is the problem in my catalog file  or is it in .plists ?I do not know what to do next? I keep all of my applicaitons and system on a separate hard drive "Boot" from my data.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could try and rebuild my Boot drive by downloading Yosemite and not recovering from backup my system.  But I do not want to do this.  

Thanks all 

Dick Barrett


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2014)

See my post #20.


----------



## Dick Barrett (Nov 3, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> OK, let's go back to your post #6 above. Most of the images that appear before your 2001 images would appear to be scans, is that right? Scans may not have a "capture date" recorded when you create the scanned image, so typically they would sort ahead of the first image which DOES have a valid capture date when you use the "Capture Date" sorting order. You can subsequently add a capture date to such files in Lightroom if you wish (and if you know the actual or an approximate original capture date), but for now I suspect you are simply getting the "Metadata Date" which is added on import (I believe). This could also be the case if the images are digital images which have had the metadata stripped.
> 
> Look in the Metadata panel for those "out of order" images to check for a valid capture date (will be shown either as "Date Time Original" or "Date Time Digitized"), if neither of those are present then that's probably the explanation.



Thanks Jim for your input.

Actually not really.  Yes there are SOME scans. But the 2001 images (the earliest camera pictures) are quite a ways down in the LR grid view.  They are highlighted in this screen grab.





The top most images in the view are not scans.  The first image is a photo that the capture date is Jan 30, 2013.  It is not a scan.





Another observation I have is that the "unsorted" images above the earliest 2001 images seem to change.  There have been a group of patterns that have been above the 2001 images, but now they are in their correct sort location.

If you have any other thoughts I really do appreciate them.  Thank you all very much for your help.

Dick Barrett


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry, I don't think I can explain it. In one of my test catalogs I have a few images that were originally exported will all the metadata stripped, so they have no date information. Yet when displaying All Photographs using the Capture Time sort option they appear together half way down the list. I can't figure it out (though it wouldn't bother me in normal circumstances), to get to the bottom of it I'd have to start digging quite deeply. Same applies with your issue, without being able to look at each file in turn, checking on the metadata of each, I'm not sure how we can fix or explain it.

If you are sure that all the files that sort "out of order' do have valid capture dates in the metadata panel, then it looks like a bug which you should report using the link at the top of the page.


----------



## davedoeppel (Nov 3, 2014)

still unclear if you actually deleted the plist file or not. you said you copied older one. but you need to delete the current one, reboot and test.


----------



## Dick Barrett (Oct 28, 2014)

I have had a problem with a new upgrade to Yosemite on a Mac Pro.  I had only 8 gigs of Ram.  LR 5.6 ran very slowly and eventually crashed leaving my catalog in an unhappy state.  The photos no longer sort correctly when I select All Photographs and Sorted by View/Sort/CaptureTime/Assending.  

This morning I noticed at the bottom left of the Grid Screen that it says "All Photographs 31188 of 31325 photos .....  This is as if there are 137 images are not accounted for.

Yesterday in an effort to fix the slowness I upgraded my ram up to 32GB from 8GB.  That has helped the slowness and I suspect prevent further crashes.

My guess on what has happened so far is that the system crash did not cause an actual "Corrupted Catalog" but it did leave in a state that there are some unaccounted images.  

My Question:  Is there a way of rebuilding the catalog if I have not received "Catalog is corrupted" message?


----------



## Dick Barrett (Nov 4, 2014)

*Yes I have deleted and replaced the .plist file.*



davedoeppel said:


> still unclear if you actually deleted the plist file or not. you said you copied older one. but you need to delete the current one, reboot and test.



Thanks Dave,

I have renamed the .plist restarted the system and checked the catalog for sorting.  I have done at least two times.  Always with the same result, there are unsorted images above my 2001 images.

Dick Barrett


----------



## Dick Barrett (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Sorry, I don't think I can explain it. In one of my test catalogs I have a few images that were originally exported will all the metadata stripped, so they have no date information. Yet when displaying All Photographs using the Capture Time sort option they appear together half way down the list. I can't figure it out (though it wouldn't bother me in normal circumstances), to get to the bottom of it I'd have to start digging quite deeply. Same applies with your issue, without being able to look at each file in turn, checking on the metadata of each, I'm not sure how we can fix or explain it.
> 
> If you are sure that all the files that sort "out of order' do have valid capture dates in the metadata panel, then it looks like a bug which you should report using the link at the top of the page.



Jim,  YOU HAVE THE ANSWER.  You are correct, those out of order images do NOT have a valid original capture date!!!






I am not sure if you can see in the screen shot, but I am displaying the File Name which is the original YearMonthDay of capture.  On the Metadata tab on the right it only shows the Metadata date.  

Thank you so very much for your help and for hanging on for this issue.

Dick Barrett


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 4, 2014)

OK, no worries. Glad the mystery has been solved.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 4, 2014)

Dick Barrett said:


> Jim,  YOU HAVE THE ANSWER.  You are correct, those out of order images do NOT have a valid original capture date!!!


I'll collect on my "wager". I'll refer you back to my comment in a earlier topic where you first brought up this issue:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...emite-on-a-MBP&p=155901&viewfull=1#post155901
BTW, Where do you call home along the Texas Gulf Coast?  I live in Bellaire, TX.


----------



## Dick Barrett (Nov 4, 2014)

clee01l said:


> I'll collect on my "wager". I'll refer you back to my comment in a earlier topic where you first brought up this issue:
> http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...emite-on-a-MBP&p=155901&viewfull=1#post155901
> BTW, Where do you call home along the Texas Gulf Coast?  I live in Bellaire, TX.



I live in West Columbia not too far from Lake Jackson.

Now that the mystery is solved I can get back to working on my website.  

Thanks again for all your help, Lee.  Take care and I am sure I will be talking to you in the future.

Dick Barrett


----------



## davedoeppel (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice one Jim. I thought that the cell grids were showing Capture Time not File Name which did not even occur to me.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 4, 2014)

Dick Barrett said:


> I live in West Columbia not too far from Lake Jackson.


 Perhaps we can meet sometime with our D800s in Brazos Bend SP.


----------



## Dick Barrett (Nov 5, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Perhaps we can meet sometime with our D800s in Brazos Bend SP.



That sounds like something I would love to do.  We also have a mac running Yosemite to.  

I am busy the next couple of days.  How about next week sometime ?

Dick Barrett


----------

